# too expensive?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That's waaaaaaaaay more than I paid both times. And ended up going with reputable breeders.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

It does sound like alot. I only paid 600-700 for each of my boys.

But....if your willing to pay it, then I guess it isn't too much right.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't pay that for a pet puppy. Shoot, to even pay that for a show puppy both parents would have to be Am. champions with proven win records and producing offspring that are also doing well in the rings. Not to mention all clearances throughout the vertical pedigree.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I did a bit of looking from the website you gave. Is the litter's father Can. Ch Gold-Rush Ragtime Cowboy? Who is the mother? Do they have full health clearances on OFFA.org? Are they titled?

I would only pay 1600$ for a puppy whose parents not only had all their certifications: eyes, hips, elbows, cardiac etc, but who also had serious credentials. Many might disagree, but from my point of view, I would expect both parents to be Am Ch (and Can Ch) or to be good performance dogs MH, UDX, MACH. Very distinguished in some way. . . I think tiptop performance/show puppies can go for 1,500 to 3,500 reasonably- on full registration to someone looking to show/perform at the highest levels. But for a pet puppy on limited registration from even very distinguished parents, I think 1100 to 1300 is tops. (in the Northeast?).


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree $1600 sounds quite steep for a pet. But I just want to toss out that buying a puppy might not be the area in which you want to economize. 
If you have the pup 12 years, a $1600 dog costs only $50 a year more than the $1000 pup. If the clearances/breeding help avoid health/behavior problems, you may more than make that up in vet/training bills.
In any event, the extra few hundred in the purchase price will be dwarfed by the food, vet, supply, grooming, boarding costs over the pet's lifetime.

On one hand, $1600 sounds like an outrageous price for a pet, when there are thousands of puppies awaiting adoption at shelters. But on the other hand, if you can afford it and spending a few extra dollars will get you the best possible dog you can find, than you might be foolish to not spend it.

Make no mistake, tho. For $1600, that had better be one ****** impressive pup from a top-notch breeder!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I PM ed you.


----------



## midnightstar2001 (May 14, 2008)

the mother is kiskadee, the father is canadian champion ragtime cody...

in 5 generations both mom and dad has 75 percent champions in pedigree..
they do all the health screanings, certificate from the vet, and etc.

the picture of the litter is on there...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The mother seems to be only hips: fair, and her clearances are incomplete.

There are many Gold-Rush dogs here, I notice, but they use an abbreviation?

GD-RH KISCADEE OF SWEDESFORD 
Registration:	SN85378002 (AKC)	Sire:	SN26393801 
No photo on file
Breed: GOLDEN RETRIEVER	Dam:	SN45283604
Sex:	F	*Titles:	
Color:	GOLDEN	CHIC #:	
Birthdate:	Jun 10 2001	Addtl. Reg. #	
DNA Profile: 


OFA Number Registry Test/Film Date Report Date Age Final Conclusion 
GR-80058F25F-PI	HIPS	Jul 22 2003	Aug 8 2003	25	FAIR
GR-29041	CERF	Mar 15 2008	Mar 15 2008	81	TESTED:
Sire/Dam Registration Birthdate Sex Relation CERF HIPS 
GOLD-RUSH MATT DILLON	SN26393801	Jul 9 1995 M	Sire	GR-16397	GR-59237G25M-T
GOLD-RUSH SPINNAKER SUE	SN45283604	May 22 1997 F	Dam	GR-19813	GR-66609F29F-T


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I was planning that amount for a pet only, too. I may get heartbreak later on, not knowing my kid's med. background -- but 3 weeks ago I got the worlds most wonderful 7 m/o off of Craiglist for $200.00 ("rehoming"). It was "just one of those things" that drew me to pursue the add. I'd probably never gotten a pup if I was spending big $$, 'cuz I would be wanting everything too perfect (perfect color/coat, perfect size, perfect health/temperment histories), etc, etc)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I find this so interesting!
Twenty years ago we paid $200. for our Trailblazer's Major Max whose grandsire on father's side was AMTR. FLD.CH.Holway Barty and grandsire on his mother's side was Dual Ch. Funky Farquar. Many other Ch. in the line also. And it wasn't with a neuter contract either.
Sadly, he developed hypothyroid at 6 and later at 12 megaesophagogus. My husband still thinks he was the best dog to ever live and I am crying right now thinking about him. I need to scan a pic of our beautiful old red boy.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Isn't the lifespan and health of any living being kind of a crap-shoot? I mean I would really like to know the ratio of pets that had all their health clearances: those who still developed health issues and possibly died and those who didn't compared to the same variables for people who bought less pricey pets. Not to mention, are you going to love a dog any more because it cost a great deal of money?


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

I paid $ 900.00 for my girl 5 years ago but both mom and dad and grand parents ,aunts and uncle all had clearances and A.K.C or CH. Champions
as far back as 1993

If I was paying $ 1,600.00 for a puppy I would want to see all the parents
paper work and health clearance as fare back as I could.

My breeder had all the paper work there for me to see and gave me a copy of everything with the A.K.C. registration numbers just in case I wanted to check
it out.
For $ 1,600.00 every aunt and uncle better have there clearances and all be
A.K.C. champions.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> I find this so interesting!
> Twenty years ago we paid $200. for our Trailblazer's Major Max whose grandsire on father's side was AMTR. FLD.CH.Holway Barty and grandsire on his mother's side was Dual Ch. Funky Farquar. Many other Ch. in the line also. And it wasn't with a neuter contract either.
> Sadly, he developed hypothyroid at 6 and later at 12 megaesophagogus. My husband still thinks he was the best dog to ever live and I am crying right now thinking about him. I need to scan a pic of our beautiful old red boy.


I grew up with a son of Tigathoe's Funky Farquar, and my heart dog Joplin, the first dog who was really mine only was a grandson.
Here's Joplin- old sailor, who I miss always:http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=270662


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I grew up with a son of Tigathoe's Funky Farquar, and my heart dog Joplin, the first dog who was really mine only was a grandson.
> Here's Joplin- old sailor, who I miss always:http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=270662


 
What a great photo...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I grew up with a son of Tigathoe's Funky Farquar, and my heart dog Joplin, the first dog who was really mine only was a grandson.
> Here's Joplin- old sailor, who I miss always:http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=270662


 
That's a great shot!

The old boy lead a long long life.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is my Max,Quar's grandson too







[/
He only lived to be 12.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Who was the son you grew up with?
I always thought Quar was the greatest golden ever.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Max is a perfect looking dog!

thought I'd mention something re: getting Bridger off Craigslist & why I felt it was worth a chance Several months earlier I became aware (too late) of a 5 y/o Golden that had been purchased for $1100 as a pup & had supposedly great background. This girl was given away (no "rehoming") since owners had to move - she had never been bred.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> Who was the son you grew up with?
> I always thought Quar was the greatest golden ever.


My grandfather also loved Quar. Splashdown Westwyn William Tell- Tell was my childhood golden along with Tobasco(Teko),


----------

